# Who else is gluten free?



## DizzyIzzy (Mar 23, 2014)

I was reading older threads on gluten free dogs and wanted to know who was doing it, why and what conditions are improved.

I am gluten free. Not as a fad, but because I have severe sensitivity (hospitalizations) to wheat gluten, and it is in almost everything. I have to choose shampoo that is gluten free or I get visual migraines and cannot see.

Izzy had runny eye when I got her. She went straight on blue buffalo small breed, no real difference. I changed her to their grain free, treats too, and she has beautiful eyes now. 

I know gf is not all fad. I get " poisoned" on occasion. I know I am in trouble after I swallow first bite. Even a small amount bloats me up 2sizes almost immediately. I watched Izzy bloating after meals...she totally lost her waist. Now she doesn't bloat.

I was busy praying that God would help me find a good match. Never dreamed I would have a diet partner. I even found gluten free dog shampoo.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Glad to hear that you have made progress with Izzy's disorder.


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

Have you tried Fromm ? I have tried a few foods and found this gives her the most solid stool.


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

I feed Lily Fromm also. She does very well on the grain free salmon one, although a couple of the other varieties gave her loose stool. 
Wow, I never thought about gluten free shampoos! Didn't realize not ingesting it could also cause a problem. Glad you found a solution that works for you and Izzy.


----------



## sparkyjoe (Oct 26, 2011)

I'm allergic to Soy, Wheat and Dairy, so I have to check my skin/hair care products for all of those. 

Our pup is on a Orijen Puppy which is grain free, and I try to avoid soy and dairy in what we give him.


----------



## Luce (Mar 4, 2013)

Luce is mostly gluten free. Some of her treats are wheat based but she doesn't get them often. I noticed her eyes have cleared up a lot and am sure when I do go totally gluten free with her they will be 100% cleared up.

With the family emergency I had and other issues, I haven't committed to gluten free for her - I'll get there.


----------



## DizzyIzzy (Mar 23, 2014)

Izzy is looking great, but recently her breath has begun to smell like urine. Praying it isn't kidneys, hoping its slow digestion and need to do new thread. Ty


----------

